# Rhubarbs



## willowtigger (Apr 16, 2021)

In the next few months I'll be getting rid of the rhubarbs that are partying all round the vegetable patch in my garden

If anyone is in the North of the UK near me (i dont want to post what area, so if you want to know the area please pm me and i will say area in pm)

and if anyone in the area wants rhubarbs later this year, when i get mine dug up it will all be looking for a new home to get ate


----------

